# Stumped on this erratic problem! 7.3 Diesel?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Now that my front axle woes are fixed, another quirky problem starts.For the last few weeks, every once and awhile while driving down the road, the engine just quits! No stumbling, no rough running, justs quits running like you just shuit the key off.Its a 2002 7.3 with 115000 miles on it.After you sit on the side of the road for a few minutes, recycle the key from off to start, the motor starts right up and it will not do this again for sometime. I have taken it to 2 shops and a Dealer and there are no codes being shown on the computer, so what could be making this do this? Thanks again in advance for all your Guys help.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Replace you can sensor. Its getting weak but not enough to set a code yet.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like it could be signs of a bad CPS. $25 part and 10 minutes to change.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

peterk800xc;1654585 said:


> Now that my front axle woes are fixed, another quirky problem starts.For the last few weeks, every once and awhile while driving down the road, the engine just quits! No stumbling, no rough running, justs quits running like you just shuit the key off.Its a 2002 7.3 with 115000 miles on it.After you sit on the side of the road for a few minutes, recycle the key from off to start, the motor starts right up and it will not do this again for sometime. I have taken it to 2 shops and a Dealer and there are no codes being shown on the computer, so what could be making this do this? Thanks again in advance for all your Guys help.


Has your camshaft position sensor been replaced? When we had our 2000 f250 stroker it had a similar issue and that is what it was a $25 part.

I dont type fast enough 2 other guys beat me.......


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

clark lawn;1654588 said:


> Replace you can sensor. Its getting weak but not enough to set a code yet.


Just a heads up for others, many times it wont set off a code at all. Which can make a frustrating thing to troubleshoot. Most 7.3 guys (like myself) always have a spare on hand.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks*



R75419;1654591 said:


> Has your camshaft position sensor been replaced? When we had our 2000 f250 stroker it had a similar issue and that is what it was a $25 part.
> 
> I dont type fast enough 2 other guys beat me.......


Yes it was changed about 14000 miles ago under the recall program.Where is this sensor and how difficult is it to change out?


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*What is a can sensor?*



clark lawn;1654588 said:


> Replace you can sensor. Its getting weak but not enough to set a code yet.


Did you mean camshaft position sensor?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Right above the crankshaft. Single 10mm bolt and a 3-wire plug. Easiest to do under the truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Check your battery cables too


----------



## Crackersnow (Feb 20, 2012)

MK97 has it right most likely that


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks.*

Just ordered 2 new ones online from pure Diesel performance. Cannot find any of the black sensors, just the gray ones but if they work, I don't really care on the colors.PS- if anyone has a source on the black sensors, please let me know.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they changed the colors after the recall. Makes them easier to identify old vers new


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with the others, always have one in the glove box.

Also - you can upgrade your Glow Plug relay to a "Stancor" style or just buy a Fisher/Western Round Style Solenoid. It lasts much longer and allows more power through to your glow plugs. Makes for much easier cold starts.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

peterk800xc;1654615 said:


> Did you mean camshaft position sensor?


Ya damn auto correct.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks again*

Just want to say Thanks again for all your Guys help. Hope this will cure the beast's problem for another winter. Have a great plowing season!


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

peterk800xc;1654655 said:


> Just ordered 2 new ones online from pure Diesel performance. Cannot find any of the black sensors, just the gray ones but if they work, I don't really care on the colors.PS- if anyone has a source on the black sensors, please let me know.


Grey will be the updated. The one I got from Ford was grey. Dealer typically has a few on hand. Keep a spare and a 1/4 ratchet with a 10mm and small flathead in the truck.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

On a side note. You can goto an international dealer and get other colors. Dark blue IIRC which has different timing. Its for a t444e


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, if the CPS dosent fix it, there's a plastic connector just under the valve cover that the spring clip deteriorates over time from oil/heat etc. and can be falling out. Ford makes a kit with tiny clips that go in the connector to fully seat it and hold it in. Just had one in the shop three months ago for this same issue. CPS didn't fix it, it died on my road test, then I found the connector issue. It hasn't been back since


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Seems for now the new Sensor fixed the problem.Idles better and has not quit once.Hoping this will do it.


----------

